# How I Strengthen My Core



## ehsen (Feb 5, 2008)

Would you please suggest me some exercises to strengthen my core. Right now I don't have access to any machine,  just have a pair of dumbbells.


----------



## Babook (Feb 10, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsvlgJ5_BA

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sv7C5U0CAs

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=39YH5DU7oZE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TU5BE8opXTA

Those should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 10, 2008)

Get an experienced lifter to teach you how to deadlift.


----------



## ehsen (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 10, 2008)

How much weight in the dumbells?  If they are of a good size, you can still do squats, deads, and lunges, which are all good for core strength.  If not, you are limited to low weight or body-weight exercises, such as:

Turkish getups

Burpees

Crunches (all varieties - inclined, weighted, twist)

Planks

Interval squats


----------

